# Post pics of aluminum flat beds.



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have the chance to but an 05 F250 diesel x-cab with 77,000 miles for 12,000 but the bed and bumer are shot, so I am thinking aluminum flatbed. Please post pics and brands of them. Thanks


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

if the bed and the bumper was not taken well care of then hows the engine and frame going to be. seems like they didnt treat it well. it maybe a deal that is to good to be true.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

The only ones I see are on the truckcraft website. Good luck cause I want to do the same thing. The steel bed on my 04 looks like ****, but it's not "shot". I hate it, but I think I'll just end up sand blasting it and painting it. A new aluminum one is around 3k, which will just oxidize and have to be repolished anyways. What do you mean the bed is "shot"? post pictures of it.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Joesno;747299 said:


> if the bed and the bumper was not taken well care of then hows the engine and frame going to be. seems like they didnt treat it well. it maybe a deal that is to good to be true.


It was a trade in, my friend owns a car dealer and his service dept did all the work since new. The damage came from a cement pole at a gas station, pushed the bumper into the bed and buckeld the whole right side of the bed. I could put a side and bumper on it, but I want to add a flatbed to the fleet. I ll get a pic of it in the a.m.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

if you want to go back with a replacment bed i have a take off bed.. pm me i also have a flat bed on my f-350 ill take a pic for u too


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

my 2002 f 350 drw with a omaha flatbed i miss the truck my father ran the rear of the truck over with our drott 40 excavator 3 mothes after new bed was put on sold the truck bed was nice looking but go for the heavier gauge aluminum


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

andrewlawnrangr;747354 said:


> if you want to go back with a replacment bed i have a take off bed.. pm me i also have a flat bed on my f-350 ill take a pic for u too


mine is a short bed


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

they can build whatever you need i forgot to add the fact that you need like 1000 lbs for ballast aluminum is very light her is a pic of before bed was put on


----------



## pwrstroke6john (Nov 30, 2007)

How about a picture when it got ran over with the Drott?


----------



## 350-CHEVY (Nov 27, 2007)

if they backed in to a pole and it buckled the box i would be worried about frame damage


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

350-CHEVY;747554 said:


> if they backed in to a pole and it buckled the box i would be worried about frame damage


nope there is none, they put it on a frame machine and it was all good.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Here is one we built for a customer.


----------



## New Heights (Jan 1, 2007)

I love the trailer light with the duck tape.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

why would you put a new bed on that truck it looks fine to me lol, jk-


----------



## POWERSTROKE 350 (Sep 12, 2008)

i would not worry about frame damage. i recently buckled my drivers side of my bed. at 5-7 mph. bumper cuaght it just right and buckled the side. it is a very crappy feeling. i am also now considering an aluminum flatbed, but everyone is way to expensive, i can buy materials for about $2k. companies out there want $6k for the beds. i can believe the markup. keep the pics coming. i have a 2002 f350 single rear wheel if anyone has pics please put them up


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

the company in our area is EBY. It is in Blue Bell, PA.

They make the 53' trailers, but will also do custom jobs. One of my subs has a custom built bed on his F450, and I've seen a lawncare company in the area with a nice flatbed from them.

They're not cheap though. The sub paid somewhere between 7-9000 for his, although it has built in toolboxes, slider tables, that he has a compressor mounted to, and some other features.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Here is the dumping flatbed on our Dodge:










Custom built by Alumline. They have many pictures of flatbed applications on their website (alumline.com). Like I said, ours has a hoist so it sits higher than most.

We have found this bed to be so useful, that we ordered another flatbed (nondumping this time) for our GMC (bed has damage anyway).

Anyone looking for a customized bed, I highly recommend Alumline. They will build to whatever specs you want, and add anything you can imagine.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

GLS;748883 said:


> Here is the dumping flatbed on our Dodge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres your bumper?


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry that truck looks like it was beat. look at the tailgate it was a different color from the orginal paint color.. i would get a oasis report made on it and that will tell you the life the truck has had. you just need to give somebody at ford your vin number and they can pull a report on it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GLS;748883 said:


> Here is the dumping flatbed on our Dodge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite posting pictures of the Dodge Ryan, your making me jealous! I still think you should have thrown that in with the plow deal.


----------



## moparornocar (Feb 6, 2009)

weve got an alum line too. the best built i have seen but about the most expensive they do have a website.


----------

